# A recording of a chance piece that I "composed" and had performed in the local museum



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

*A recording of a chance piece that I "composed" and had performed in the local museum*











This was an experiment in which several musicians were spread out throughout the museum, taking up about 4 or 5 rooms. They were then given a single note and instructed as to how and when to play it. This loosely structured improvisation allows for slow, shifting textures and patterns which arise from the chaos.

The listeners were encouraged to walk through the rooms as the piece was performed, thus changing their experience as their proximity to the different instruments was altered. This recording was taken on a handheld recorder while walking slowly through these different spaces.

Apologies for all the creaking floorboards and giggling girls, but I couldn't really do anything about that.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

for even more chance processes, one can activate both youtube videos at once


----------

